# best leather country boots recommendations please



## countrybumpkin1 (5 September 2011)

Needing some advice on the best country boots around. Brought some of the rydale ones last year, anyway the lining has come away from bottom of boot so sometimes takes forever to take boot off as lining comes aswell grrr. cannot go anywhere for a repair job either

waht are your recommendations?? tried some of the ariat windermere (the pull on ones) and not sure as im a size 8 and the 7.5 was a bit tight and 8.5 too big!

what kind do people have and would you buy them agian. dont do alot of riding at all as more of a stud worker but would like a boot that on the odd occasion can go for a ride in them.

thanks


----------



## brightmount (5 September 2011)

I live in my Ariat Grasmeres. I'm usually a size 7 but went down to a 6.5 and they fit like a glove; you only need thin socks in winter as they are plenty warm enough. I always put them on with the long shoe horn they come with to prevent damaging the lining.

After a lot of wear, I did find the sole developed a small gap with the upper where you get the toe crease and after emailing Ariat, they sent me a postal label and resealed them free of charge. You don't get that kind of service everywhere! I'm glad I can get a few more years out of these boots as I don't even know I'm wearing them, they are like a second skin.


----------



## Flicker (5 September 2011)

I've had my Dubarry's three years.  They are still waterproof.  I live in them.  I occasionally ride in them although you are not supposed to because it can wear down the seam on the inside of the boot.

I think they are beautiful too.  When they cease to be waterproof, I will clean and shine them up and wear them as a fashion item.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (5 September 2011)

I Have tried most of them 
1) Dublin River Boots warm Comfortable but leakier than a Government department.
2) Welligog Sloan Boots 1St pair leaked after 4 months 2 replacement pairs leaked straight out of the box.
3) Toggi Hamilton Boots leaked after 4 months same place as Welligog sloane boots, I think they come out of the same factory as they are so similar. replacement boots ok so far (Light use only so far) 
4) Rydale Malham Boots not waterproof or claimed to be and soles came adrift at about 10 months.
5) Dubbary Boots worn for Best the Real deal WATERPROOF but I find them COLD in Winter, NO Substitute for Goretex 2 years old going strong
6) Best shooting boots Le Chameau Vatna Goretex and Partelana Lined WARM & Waterproof But very aggressive Walking Boot Sole they are the warmest boots I have ever worn,n 2 years old going strong 

Which just proves what I was always told Cheap footwear is a waste of money!

Allways look after your boots and they will look after you!

Allways buy the Best Boots You Can Afford and the Best Bed You can Afford Because if you aernt in One you Should be in the Other


----------



## Toffee44 (5 September 2011)

Toggi Heritage for me 1st pair did me 4.5 years on my second pair now heading into second winter with them. About £87 quid if you google it well (farmers friend or something like that). In my opionion better than dubarrys.


----------



## TicTac (5 September 2011)

I.m just about to receive my first pair of Cabotswood Burlingtons. They look very similar to the Dubarrys. I tried on a pair at Burghley and they were very comfortable. Came home and ordered them online for about £70.00 cheaper than shop price. 

Would be interested to hear if anyone else has this make of boot as they seem to do a variety of styles and are very competitive price wise.


----------



## tansey21 (12 September 2011)

Hi, I've just bought the Dubarry Carlow boots this afternoon from www.ahume.co.uk for £169 in the sale but hurry I dont think they'll be there long at that price!!!


----------



## -Sj- (13 September 2011)

tansey21 said:



			Hi, I've just bought the Dubarry Carlow boots this afternoon from www.ahume.co.uk for £169 in the sale but hurry I dont think they'll be there long at that price!!!
		
Click to expand...

They are now out of stock, I seen them while looking this morning and got very excited!!  but never mind, I've just ordered a pair of Dubarry Clare's.


----------



## tansey21 (13 September 2011)

They are now on sale at £169 on www.dubarryboots.com, hope you didn't pay full price for the Clares!!


----------



## McNally (13 September 2011)

I have Windermere's but am on my second pair in only a short time (replaced for free) I found the lining wore through at the heel on one boot meaning my foot became stuck inside them! funny/very irritating! 
I like them but would say ALWAYS use the boot horn thing supplied to put them on so you avoid damaging the lining. Pair number 2 are only about 5/6 weeks old and a few times i forgot the horn and just tried to pull them on i could feel the heel part going squashy which is how it started with my first pair!

To be fair i work with horses full time and so do wear my boots almost 24/7!
Wouldnt really be able to recommend theses though!


----------



## -Sj- (13 September 2011)

tansey21 said:



			They are now on sale at £169 on www.dubarryboots.com, hope you didn't pay full price for the Clares!!
		
Click to expand...

No no, paid 199 for the clairs! Just the blue/green Carlows on the Dubarry site...still would tho! 
I'm abit worried they'll be too tight on my calves! Wish I'd seen the end of lines on the Dubarry site before I purchased the Clares, sods law really! lol


----------



## Ella19 (13 September 2011)

I have dubarry's for best so haven't tested them well!

Just got a pair of HKM belmont boots for the yard.


----------



## tansey21 (16 September 2011)

Got the Meadow Carlows, a little tight on the calfs, i'm sure they'll give a bit, but sooo comfy otherwise!  Hows the Clares?


----------



## -Sj- (16 September 2011)

tansey21 said:



			Got the Meadow Carlows, a little tight on the calfs, i'm sure they'll give a bit, but sooo comfy otherwise!  Hows the Clares?
		
Click to expand...

They've not arrived yet! Says on the tracking they'll be here tomorrow! 
Very nervous, hope they'll not be too tight!! Want a pair for ages and can you imagine what the O/H will say if I've harped on and on about these boots and they don't fit when they arrive!! LOL That'll be my sodding luck! 

Who knew a pair of boots could cause us to get so worked up lol x


----------



## tansey21 (16 September 2011)

- I had the same panic, then they arrived and I couldn't get them on at first! Dont think the O/H knows how much they cost, but now teenage daughter got her eye on them...


----------



## Wobblywibble (16 September 2011)

TicTac said:



			I.m just about to receive my first pair of Cabotswood Burlingtons. They look very similar to the Dubarrys. I tried on a pair at Burghley and they were very comfortable. Came home and ordered them online for about £70.00 cheaper than shop price. 

Would be interested to hear if anyone else has this make of boot as they seem to do a variety of styles and are very competitive price wise.
		
Click to expand...

I bought Cabotswood Burlingtons last winter and am VERY pleased with them.  They have coped with our swamp like fields (think water/mud almost up to the top of your boots) and kept my feet toasty warm and dry.  Lovely and comfy for riding as well as mooching about.  I just give them a sluice down when I leave the yard, cleaned them properly once the mud had subsided!

Only chose them as they were the only make in the shop that fitted me, but would def have another pair.


----------



## -Sj- (16 September 2011)

tansey21 said:



			- I had the same panic, then they arrived and I couldn't get them on at first! Dont think the O/H knows how much they cost, but now teenage daughter got her eye on them...

Click to expand...


Oh no!! They'll be pinched before you know it! Dreading Rachel getting to that stage, got a couple of years yet I think, but she's a 2 in the feet at the mo so wont be long untill she's in 5's I recon! hated my sister stealing my clothes when I was a bairn will be even worse with daughter claiming the good stuff!! LOL

Thinking about keeping the dubarry's for best, but had seen "Bareback" boots, wonder if anyone's had experience with them? Think I might bend O/H's ear about a pair of those for crimbo....


----------



## letsgobonkers (16 September 2011)

I looooovve my Ariat Grassmeres, they're so comfy and warm! However, for a lower cost country boot the Mark Todd Country Boots are fab. Look similar to the Dublin River Boots (which you may aswell just walk around in your socks they leak so badly!) but smarter and are waterproofed in the same way as Ariat boots so dry, warm tootsies. Think they retail at £120 but often see them for £90ish.


----------



## -Sj- (16 September 2011)

letsgobonkers said:



			I looooovve my Ariat Grassmeres, they're so comfy and warm! However, for a lower cost country boot the Mark Todd Country Boots are fab. Look similar to the Dublin River Boots (which you may aswell just walk around in your socks they leak so badly!) but smarter and are waterproofed in the same way as Ariat boots so dry, warm tootsies. Think they retail at £120 but often see them for £90ish.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to get them, such a good looking boot!! Are they really skinny in the leg? xx


----------



## letsgobonkers (16 September 2011)

Not at all, they do a wide version too but the regular is generous in the leg anyway - more so than river boots


----------



## Fransurrey (16 September 2011)

I got the Dublin Pinnacles this year. Still to test them in their first winter but I love the look of them and the comfort is amazing. They look similar to the grasmeres, but the lace points are a different colour. I saw the grasmeres at a later point and decided I like mine better!! They were £120 reduced (my local tackshop matched the Equestrian Clearance price).


----------



## City Mare (16 September 2011)

i really like my tuffas.  never really hear them mentioned, so guess they're under-rated.

http://www.tuffaboots.com/acatalog/Long_riding_boots.html


----------



## lara b (16 September 2011)

City Mare said:



			i really like my tuffas.  never really hear them mentioned, so guess they're under-rated.

http://www.tuffaboots.com/acatalog/Long_riding_boots.html

Click to expand...

Me too, I have the Country Rider boot from Tuffa and can't recommend it enough (they do come up generously in the foot though), even though it is sheepskin type of lining i have worn them all year around


----------



## Mlini (16 September 2011)

I had my Dubarry Galway's for FIVE YEARS! Until I threw them in the bin last month  Must say they were great! I did everything in them  But last month the stitching on the inside went (I ride in them a lot!) and the leather bits started falling off  Then the sole on one started leaking at the toe ... Gutted!

I went to the local tack shop for some more boots but unfortunatley my budget wouldn't stretch to £300 for another pair so I bought Ariat Windermere's for £140 instead. 

I have worn them for three weeks, they are fully waterproof (I tested the first day I wore them by walking down a stream! Lol.. Don't ask!!) they look nice and are comfy to ride in  

The only bad thing I have found is that my phone doesn't fit down the side of the boot easy enough  They are narrower than the Galway's (I tuck my phone in the top of the boot when at the yard - strange I know!) I haven't got chunky legs of anything - I am a size 8/10, so for anyone with wide calves they wouldn't be much good (Maybe they do a wide size?) Anyway, I do like these boots BUT I don't expect them to last as long as my Dubarry's did - they just don't feel as good quality.. Only time will tell 

Hope someone is feeling generous at Christmas and wants to buy me some more Dubarry's!!


----------



## City Mare (16 September 2011)

lara b said:



			Me too, I have the Country Rider boot from Tuffa and can't recommend it enough (they do come up generously in the foot though), even though it is sheepskin type of lining i have worn them all year around
		
Click to expand...

yes, they are the ones! I've ridden in mine all summer too!

Much better than my previous ariats that i couldn't wear any longer as they seemed to collapse into themselves...


----------



## -Sj- (16 September 2011)

Gutted to say the Clares that I ordered are snug! I can get them on and zipped up, but they just don't feel nice round the leg! Wouldn't say my legs are that chunky. 
Phoned up DH to see if I could get an exchange for a up but they have said they have been so popular on sale that they now only have one pair of the clares left in a size 8!  unless I wanted the new style at £325... which I don't LOL


----------



## tansey21 (16 September 2011)

-Sj- said:



			Gutted to say the Clares that I ordered are snug! I can get them on and zipped up, but they just don't feel nice round the leg! Wouldn't say my legs are that chunky. 
Phoned up DH to see if I could get an exchange for a up but they have said they have been so popular on sale that they now only have one pair of the clares left in a size 8!  unless I wanted the new style at £325... which I don't LOL
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear SJ, sorry to hear that, are you sending them back?  A dilemma I know cos I coulsdn't exchange for half size up either, so with thin socks my feet will freeze in winter lol


----------



## Dizzydusty (16 September 2011)

I love my tuffas too. Got a pair at Blair this year and wearing them already. Would agree that they are generous foot wise, plenty of room in my 5's, I think I should have tried a 4, but was so delighted to get a tall boot to fit my calf and that I could get my foot in to without a zip in the back, I bought them. I paid £160 for mine.


----------



## Trueman (7 November 2013)

Best boots try Vintage Hand Made Leather Boots

Only a couple of years late in reply to you but you may be coming up for another change and I must tell you about my boots. I and my daughter wear these boots in and around the stables every day both have a pure wool lining, mine now eight years old, yes tatty now but so comfy, still waterproof and life in the old faithfuls still.  A friend even got married in hers, well it was in Scotland and December but hey ho!


----------



## Angus' yard (7 November 2013)

Ariat windermeres.  Keep my feet bone dry and so comfy they can stay on all day.  I love them so much I even polish them with the proper cream!


----------



## Angelbones (7 November 2013)

I love the Welligog boots - am surprised at previous post re them being bad - I'm on my 3rd pair (after 5 years) and my daughter is on her first (2 years old) and I bought them for my groom and hers are still watertight and in good nick after 2 seasons. I do think you have to look after this type of boot though (not suggesting previous poster did not) and we apply Dubbin regularly - deep into the grooves etc - and it maintains them well. I'll be looking for another pair after Xmas, and I'll buy Welligogs again. I do think however that the black ones I've had have lasted better than the brown ones.


----------

